# When they grow out of lanky puppy stage?



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

I currently have an 8 month old boy at home that is super thin. He seems to be developing muscle every week but his bony body is not going away. At what age do they start growing into their bodies? I keep getting comments that he looks very skinny for a shepherd. 

He eats like a horse, almost 7 cups a day of Fromm large breed puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## zgil86 (Aug 20, 2013)

How much does he weight?


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

My shepherd is petite and lanky. She's like a fun sized shepherd. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

zgil86 said:


> How much does he weight?



He's about 80 pounds right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

7 cups a day!? Thats insane.


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

nikon22shooter said:


> 7 cups a day!? Thats insane.



That's what the bag says to fees him...he's also still very thin. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My boy Russell is about 10 and half months. He's a typical skinny looking puppy too, but has slowly started to look less like a refugee lately. He's been eating 6 cups of Fromms at my breeder's house for the last 2 weeks (he's visiting while my Sage is in heat). She upped it from the 5 cups I was feeding, because he has been doing lots of running around with his litter sister, and we don't want him to lose any weight.

Don't worry. He'll gain weight as he matures.


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> My boy Russell is about 10 and half months. He's a typical skinny looking puppy too, but has slowly started to look less like a refugee lately. He's been eating 6 cups of Fromms at my breeder's house for the last 2 weeks (he's visiting while my Sage is in heat). She upped it from the 5 cups I was feeding, because he has been doing lots of running around with his litter sister, and we don't want him to lose any weight.
> 
> Don't worry. He'll gain weight as he matures.



Awesome. Thanks for the reply


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado was very lanky until he hit about one year, he slowly filled out and he's going to be 2 this month and I've really noticed a change in the last two months. He's filling out in the shoulders and chest and really starting to look mature. Some dogs just take longer, give it time 

He ate up to 5 cups of Fromm LBP, any more than that and it just gave him diarrhea but now he swaps between 3.5-4 cups of Fromm Four Star based on his activity level for that day.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It's better on his joints to grow up lean. People still comment to me that my shepherds look skinny, but most people (the general public) have shepherds that look like coffee tables, lol.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow 7 cups is a lot


----------

